# Latest Honey pic



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just had a recent pic of Honey. Have been so busy lately and can't believe we only have a week to go! She's the one with the purple collar - a wee poppet x


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh not long then. It's exciting isn't it. Love her colour and beautiful name. Xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Eeeeeeek - she is SOOOO cute!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She looks a little honey what a perfect name for her!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She's really cute - exciting times ahead.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She is just lovely..you will all love having poo number two , especially Biscuit


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I want another one - waahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awwww beautiful pup and beautiful name for her too....not long to go now


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful girl

And her name fits her very well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!!!!!!!!!!
SO So SO SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Aw bless her she looks full of fun! Golden is definatly the 'in' colour.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah thank you. She does look rather cute and fluffy!....and it looks like she is going to have an easier coat to groom....although early days. Is it just me or is the one in the background about 3 times the size?!!. They did say one of the boys was a lot bigger and I know they have another litter there.....just a week older..... and they were bigger pups.... but they were a paler gold when I saw them. Maybe the camera is deceptive! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah.. Honey is just beautiful . She is a lovely colour, will compliment Biscuit well . And yes, quite a size difference between the front 2 and the back one!! 
It must be mega excitement time in your household just now.. Enjoy xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

soooo cute!!! what a lovely colour xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jane what a lovely pics to log on to see ... 

Honey is darker than I thought in colouring ... I love her .. 

Maybe she is Manuka Honey rather than Clear Honey lol ... 

I bet you cant wait to get her home .. keep the pics coming please


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh Jane! She is adorable!!! Just a week for you and 2 for me!! She is so cute!! On first glance, I thought the background pup may be the mother!! Yes, Much bigger! Was she the runt of the litter? Our Carley is the runt and only weighs 3 lbs now. Cant wait to compare notes and puppy sizes!! We have been saying her name to Sami and have put her cage up next to his for him to get used to it being there. Sounds goofy, but maybe he will relate it somehow. lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's adorable, I wouldn't worry about size, Dudley was the smallest male in the litter but quite a large Cockapoo now.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jane, she's a fabulous colour! Not long to go now xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey was one of the two smallest pups who are both girls. i thought the boys all looked bigger. The parents are on the smaller side too....mum 13.5" and dad 14". I'm happy for her to be a smaller size as I didn't want a cockapoo that would tower over Biscuit who is only 12"......mustn't deflate his ego ha ha! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They look smooth?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG, she is sooo lovely! You must be sooo excited to bring her home soon. Honey and Biscuit, a perfect pudding together!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> They look smooth?


Yes, I agree and this was Honey at almost 4 weeks where her coat had a definite wave:










However, the working cocker mixes can have thinner coats and she looks a lot like my friend's dog did at that age when his puppy coat looked more straight and fluffy but now has a nice shaggy coat. The pup next to her is straighter and they did say they usually have a couple of straighter pups, whereas I can see Honey has more waves here and there. I rather like the look of her coat as Biscuit's is just so thick to groom and almost requires daily maintenance to keep on top if it, so I'm hoping that she will be a lot less maintenance! Will be interesting to see how she develops. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's beautiful Jane. Not long to wait now. Bess was smoothish as a pup but has got shaggier ... she's definitely has a looser wave than Maisie though.

Back home now after a long journey... phew! S x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope you had a great time!......and you brought the heat back with you! Yes, I think the working cross cockapoos have more of a tendency to start out smoother but she certainly has a good covering of fur thats going to grow into something! I'm sure she'll end up with a loose shaggy coat, which would be ideal. I've seen one of their pups locally and that has happened to him and he's now just over a year old. I really like the working cockers and saw a number on the beach in Cornwall. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nanci said:


> We have been saying her name to Sami and have put her cage up next to his for him to get used to it being there. Sounds goofy, but maybe he will relate it somehow. lol


Nanci, you are not goofy.....I've done exactly the same! In fact when I say 'Honey', he does a head tilt as I'm sure he's trying to work out what the heck I'm talking about x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Honey looks lovely Jane, a cute chunky puppy - gotta love em.

When's pick up day?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Next Saturday! 7 more sleeps to go....my boys think I've lost it when I talk about 'sleeps'! x


----------

